# Blackout Drunk Anxiety



## highonstress (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi - I just moved to a new city. Have been battling severe anxiety and depression for a few years. My therapist diagnosed me with Borderline Personality Disorder. I've also been a recreational drug user in the past. Things have been pretty tough here but I've been managing - looking for a job and what not. A few nights ago I went to a club with some friends ... we drank a bottle of vodka between four of us. I haven't been drinking much lately and when I do I usually handle it fine... Everything was fine when we got to the club and I remember ordering a drink at the bar - everything from there is a blur. I remember absolutely nothing. I woke up in bed fully clothed back at home which was scary in itself. I then got a knock on the door from my neighbour who found me passed out on the street, key in the door- he helped me home. I spoke to some friends who said I was a little rowdy at the bar and was a little sexually overt towards a friend of ours but there was nothing to worry about. They later said security thought I was too drunk and my friend put me in a cab. but I'm terrified of what I might have said or done in that time. There were some possible job opportunities that could have come from that evening and I really feel like I've ruined everything. The anxiety is unbearable


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

At this point, what's done is done. Depending on the surrounding environment, perhaps the possible job opportunities didn't notice what was taking place. All you can do is learn from what occurred and use it in the future. Next time you go out with friends, maybe consume a little less. Have someone stay sober so they can cut your alcohol off when needed. Try not to dwell on the past. It can be really upsetting. Regardless of what happened, there are always possibilities for the future.


----------

